# 45 gap



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

Iv been impressed with what I have read about the GAP. Is it worth the time to get one? Being a hand loader Iv often wondered why all the empty case volume in a 45acp. The GAP sure cures that. 
Is a GAP gun smaller in the hand than a 45acp? Iv read the ballistics and I'm convinced its a good round, but is it worth going to? I do have small hands so if the GAP gun is smaller it will defiantly be a check in the GAP favor.

Another ?. Will 45acp reloading dies reload GAP or is there a separate set of dies to buy?


----------



## Sn0w1e0pard (Oct 15, 2014)

The Glock G39 is currently my wifes favorite carry using the G38 magazine with a grip extension loaded with 230 HydraShok. She likes the grip size/shape. The slide width doesnt matter due to way its being carried. That said, I dont know if Glock is going to make a Gen4 ? and I think Glock is the only maker currently for new ? Yes the grip is smaller than the ACP model, which gives up some capacity also. I use a GAP resizing die as the ACP die doesnt quite finish off the shorter case.


----------

